

Imo.im supporting Skype and Introducing Voice, Video Capability On All Networks - honeytech
http://www.honeytechblog.com/imoim-supporting-skype-and-introducing-voice-video-capability-on-all-networks/

======
senko
Interesting that it supports Skype, which is the only protocol in the list
that doesn't have third party clients (afaik; if I'm mistaken, please correct
me).

That'd mean they either partnered with Skype (which would be a first, so I
don't think it's likely), or are using Skype client API and rerouting audio
from/to it. That's quite a feat, especially if they can manage that in a
scalable (wrt the number of users) manner.

